# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Video e ushtarëve grekë në Internet indinjon shqiptarët

## Ingenuous

Altin Metaj
1 Mars 2007

Një video që ka qarkulluar këto ditë në internet ka tronditur fort Ministrinë Greke të Mbrojtjes. Në video e cila është realizuar nga një celular dallohen qartë ushtarë grekë të cilët janë duke kryer një maraton prej 50 Km për qëllim stërvitjeje. Përgjatë rrugës nën kujdesin edhe të oficerëve ushtarët këndojnë këngë që improvizohen gjatë rrugës, me përmbajtje të theksuar antishqiptare dhe jo vetëm.

Në njërën prej tyre thuhet: I shikoni ata, I quajnë shqiptarë, litarë do të bëjmë me zorrët e tyre. I shikoni ata, quhen turq, opinga do bëjmë me lëkurën e tyre. E gjithmon nën këtë ritëm dëgjohen të qeshurat dhe këngë të tjera në vazhdim me përmbajtje të përafërta për turq, shqiptarë apo maqedonas. Videot mund të ndiqen në http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8fEkLI8J6k

Egzistencën e videove e ka bërë të ditur gazeta greke Ta Nea. Një ish oficer Nikos Toskas i intervistuar nga Ta Nea thotë se kënge të tilla përdoren rëndom për të ngritur moralin e ushtarëve. Z. Toskas ka pranuar se kur ai shërbente në Evria ka lejuar ushtarët që të këndonin himne me përmbajtje të përfarta. Tani që e mendoj kamë përshtypjen se e kam tepëruar pak thotë Toskas.

I menjehershëm ka qënë edhe reagimi i ushtarakëve të lartë grekë, të cilët janë shprehur kategorikisht kundra këngëve të tilla. Fryma e urrejtjes është tashmë e huaj për ushtrinë greke thotë një ushtarak grekë z. Thanasis Bafas. Sipas Z. Bafas egziston që prej 6 vjetësh një vendim që ndalon në ushtrinë greke hedhjen e parrullave apo këngë që ofendojnë turqit, shqiptarët apo edhe kombësitë e tjera. Kushdo qoftë ai që shkel urdhërin në fjalë, do të përballet me pasojat thotë z. Bafas.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nuk eshte lajm i cuditshem, sepse ai do te ishte i tille nese greket do te kendonin kenga proshqiptare, sepse ato kendojne kunder qysh kur jane ende ne miter te nenes se tyre.

----------


## shefqeti11

Cfare te bejn te varfrit detyrohen pa i kendojn ato keng te tilla, shifi ti kur te mbarojn ushtrin do i kendojn me apo jo?
I gjith faji bie mbi oficeret!

----------


## Ingenuous

Nuk mund te flas, por edhe dicka nuk mund te le pa thene.

Dihet nga te gjithe marredheniet shume te mira midis Serbise dhe Greqise, perfshire dhe ato ushtarake.

Shumkush ndoshta nuk e beson, por gjate luftes se kosoves, "berretat e kuqe" shqiptare ishin tmerr per ushtaraket serb, saqe i quajten "djajt e kuq" per ate c'ka ju benin. 

Keshtuqe, mos e quani cudi qe t'ju kete shkuar lajmi, per "bemat e shqiptareve", keshtuqe le te kendojne e te thurin vargje si te duan, se ..... .

Mirulexofshim.

----------


## J-X

lerini te kendojne, qeni qe leh nuk te kafshon thone pleqt. greket per te mar pavarsin e tyre u detyruan te therisnin shqiptaret sepse po te ishte per greket, lere mos ta vazhdoj.

----------


## Kreksi

Kete video dhe link, ne duhet t'ia dergojmi Keshillit Europian per te drejta te njeriut !
Une do ua dergoje por edhe ju te gjithe duhet te veproni scili per vete !
Turp eshte  se si nje popull gjoja me nje kultur e civilizim te njohur boterishte te kaloje ne nje degjenerim te tille, kete se kam pritur...

Ama duhet ngre kapelen edhe njehere per se vdekuri Xhaxhit Enver; 

Ne nje stervitje si kjo te ushtarve greke, nje aeroplan grekë kalon vijen kufitare Shqiptare dhe hedh plehra(me nder me then thas me te qitura) dhe kur merr vesh Xhaxhai menjehere i dergon telegram Athines; ejani mblidhni ato plehera dhe ate pa dorza, perndryshe Athinen do ta beje rrafsh me tokë !!!
Menjehere grekerit tmerrohen dhe iu thojn amerikanve; a me te vertete Shqiptaret e kan ate bomben e rrezikshme e shkatrruese apo ...?
Amerikanet iu thojne; keni kujdes se e kan ate mundesi !!!

Keshtu Xhagji ua beri 8:2 grekeve....

----------


## PRI-LTN

Jam i bindur qe kur e kane kenduar ate kenge nuk e kane ngritur zerin deri ne maksimum nga frika se mos i degjonte ndonj brigade muratoresh shqiptare e cila do ti zgerdhinte ne dru ushtaret greke, ndersa oficeret do ti linin me barre.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Zbulohet një video skandaloze e xhiruar në ambiente stërvitjeje të ushtrisë greke, ku këndohen këngë me përmbajtje të fortë antishqiptare.*

Ekzistenca e videos është zbuluar fillimisht dje, pas një sinjalizimi në gazetën greke "Ta Nea".

Nje tekst i përafërt ka ardhur nga një emigrant shkodran edhe në gazetën "Shekulli".

Ndërkohë që gazeta "Ta Nea" ka botuar dje të dhënat e para për këtë video skandaloze, ne konfirmuam rrethanat e xhirimit të saj dhe ekzistencën e videos.

Përfundimi është një skandal i vërtetë.

Videoja është autentike dhe është xhiruar pikërisht në ambiente stërvitjeje të ushtrisë greke.
Kjo video ka qarkulluar fillimisht këto ditë në internet, por dje pas publikimit në shtyp, ka tronditur edhe Ministrinë Greke të Mbrojtjes.

Videoja është realizuar nga një celular ku dallohen qartë ushtarë grekë, të cilët janë duke kryer një maratonë prej 50km.
Përgjatë rrugës, nën kujdesin edhe të oficerëve, ushtarët këndojnë këngë me përmbajtje të theksuar antishqiptare dhe jo vetëm
Në njërën prej tyre, thuhet: "I shikoni ata, i quajnë shqiptarë, litarë do të bëjmë me zorrët e tyre.

I shikoni ata, quhen turq, opinga do bëjmë me lëkurën e tyre...".
E, gjithmonë nën këtë ritëm dëgjohen këngë të tjera në vazhdim, me përmbajtje të përafërta për turq, shqiptarë apo maqedonas.
Korrespodenti ynë në Greqi, Altin Metaj konfirmoi se ekzistencën e videove e ka bërë të ditur që dje, gazeta greke "Ta Nea".

Një ish-oficer, Nikos Toskas, i intervistuar nga "Ta Nea", thotë se këngë të tilla përdoren rëndom, për të ngritur moralin e ushtarëve.
Toskas ka pranuar se, kur ai shërbente në Evria, ka lejuar ushtarët që të këndonin himne me përmbajtje të përafërta.

"Tani që e mendoj, kam përshtypjen se e kam tepruar pak",- thotë Toskas.
"Ta Nea" është kujdesur të sjellë reagime kundër, të ushtarakëve të lartë grekë.

"Fryma e urrejtjes, është tashmë e huaj për ushtrinë greke",- thotë një ushtarak grek, me emrin Thanasis Bafas.

Sipas z.Bafas, ekziston që prej 6-vjetësh një vendim që ndalon në ushtrinë greke, hedhjen e parullave apo këngë që ofendojnë turqit, shqiptarët, apo edhe kombësitë e tjera.

"Kushdo qoftë ai që shkel urdhrin në fjalë, do të përballet me pasojat",- thotë z.Bafas.

Kjo do të thotë, që në këtë ushtri janë "traditë" këndime të tilla, me tekste kaq skandaloze dhe nxitëse të urrejtjes.
Pritet ndërkohë një reagim nga autoritetet shqiptare, reagim i cili, duke gjykuar nga tradita e heshtjes dhe impotencës së qeverive tona në raste të tilla, ka mundësi të mos arrijë kurrë

Nga kërkimi në adresat ku gjendet videoja, zbuluam se bëhej fjalë jo për një video, po për dy të tilla.
E ndërsa në të parën, këngët kanë tekste antishqiptare, në të dytën, tekstet janë me përmbajtje të fortë antiturke.




Ps: Forumi nuk e suporton kete lloj video, nese doni ta shikoni klikoni tek ky link: *
mms://80.91.117.29/web/GREQI-VIDEO.wmv*


_A1TV_

----------


## AlbaneZ

Sapo e degjova edhe ne lajme te radios tashi dhe eshte vertete per te ardhur keq qe bejne kshu gjerash greket e felliqur.Por nuk kane faj ata por ne shqiptaret qe shkojme dhe punojme si qena per ata plera dhe ja si na shperblejne.

----------


## njemik

Tek A1 Televizion qenka edhe me video


www.a1tv.al

ose direkt tek linku

http://www.a1tv.al/index.php?faqe=video&lajmID=11179

----------


## DardanG

> lerini te kendojne, qeni qe leh nuk te kafshon thone pleqt. greket per te mar pavarsin e tyre u detyruan te therisnin shqiptaret sepse po te ishte per greket, lere mos ta vazhdoj.


 "Qeni që leh nuk të kafshon", por në këtë rast  nuk të duket kafshatë Camëria! Kafshatë e vogël të duket Camëria?!
Por, Camëria nuk është e keqja e vetme! Ambicjet e hapura greke për Jugun e Shqipërisë dhe jo vetëm për Jugun, do të duhej ta këndellnin kaherë, politikën shqiptare dhe ajo të jetë më largëpamëse dhe më e matur ndaj "fqinjit" tonë grek, por...
Të paktën mos të mburremi dhe shesim mend e trimëri, sepse janë ata, pra grekët që na e morën një pjesë të atdheut, janë ata grekët, pra, që nxitin urrejtjen dhe patriotizmin të ushatarëve të vet, të cilët, nesër, ndoshta...!
Gjithëcka më duket më serioze, në këtë rast, se sa një heshtje, apo një sharje zakonshme! 
Jemi ne, pra shqiptarët, që kemi pësuar nga grekët e jo grekët nga ne! Dhe e keqja është se këtë nuk e dimë apo gjithëcka e marrim si jo serioze, madje armikun e përjetshëm e "nëncmojmë"! Kjo nuk më duket normale!

----------


## DardanG

> Kan kujtime te hidhura nga Ali Pash Tepelena , ndaj edhe cirren


Jo! Ata nuk kanë kujtime të hidhura ndaj Ali Pashait të Tepelenës, përkundrazi Ali Pashai u ndihmoi, ua celi udhëm për ta bërë atë që e bënë deri më sot grekët! Kujtime të hidhura ndaj Ali pashait patën Suli dhe suliotët dhe arvanitët!

----------


## eagle's son

e pashe videon para pak castesh te News 24 dhe sinqerisht mu rrenqeth mishi

urreva shtetin tim te kalbur, urreva heshtjen qe vinte
urreva me shume ksenofobine e vendit te felliqur qe fatkeqesisht e kemi komshi. por komshnjte nuk jane gjithmone te mire, ka edhe nga ata qe ta shtyjne gardhin cdo nate nga nje pellembe...

*Greqi, Ushtaret greke kenge antishqiptare gjate stervitjeve ne terren * 

*Gazeta greke Ta Nea zbulon videoskandalin me kenge me permbajtje te forte antishqiptare.* 

Sic ben te ditur korrepondenti Aleksander Marku nga Athina, ne kete gazete jane botuar dje te dhenat e para per kete video skandaloze te xhiruar pikerisht ne ambiente stervitjeje te ushtrise greke. 
Videoja eshte realizuar nga nje celular ku dallohen qarte ushtare greke, te cilet jane duke kryer nje maratone prej 50km. Pergjate rruges, nen kujdesin edhe te oficereve, ushtaret kendojne kenge me permbajtje te theksuar antishqiptare dhe antiturke 
Ne njeren prej tyre, thuhet: * "I shikoni ata, i quajne shqiptare, litare do te bejme me zorret e tyre. I shikoni ata, quhen turq, opinga do bejme me lekuren e tyre...".* E, gjithmone nen kete ritem degjohen kenge te tjera ne vazhdim, me permbajtje te peraferta per turq, shqiptare apo maqedonase. 
Videot e quajtura te urrejtjes jane dy, e para me kenge te sapoimprovizuara antishqiptare, kurse e dyta me thirrje antiturke. Videoja e dyte flet per luften e ushtareve greke ne Azi sesi greket do i presin kokat turqve. 

Ta Nea per te zbuluar kete fakt ka intervistuar ushtare. Nje ish-oficer, Nikos Toskas, i intervistuar nga "Ta Nea", thote se kenge te tilla perdoren rendom, per te ngritur moralin e ushtareve. 
Por ka dhe te tjere qe shprehen per gazeten "Ta Nea" se "fryma e urrejtjes, eshte tashme e huaj per ushtrine greke",- thote nje ushtarak grek, me emrin Thanasis Bafas. Sipas z.Bafas, ekziston qe prej 6-vjetesh nje vendim qe ndalon ne ushtrine greke, hedhjen e parullave apo kenge qe ofendojne turqit, shqiptaret, apo edhe kombesite e tjera. 
Por nderkohe kjo video qarkullon interneteve, por pas publikimit ne shtypin helen ka tronditur edhe Ministrine Greke te Mbrojtjes. 
Nderkaq nga pala shqiptare nuk ka ende ndonje reagim te mundshem rreth ketij informacioni. 

A do te reagoje qeveria shqiptare?

Me 21 mars zedhenesi i Ministres se Jashtme greke Dora Bakojanis nxorri nga Athina nje deklarate zyrtare me te cilen shprehte shqetesimin per procedurat e numerimit te votes ne Himare. Qeveria Shqiptare nderhyri pas disa oresh dhe ceshtja u zgjidh me fitoren zyrtare te PBDNJ-se. 
Qeveria greke protestoi kunder disa komisionereve shqiptare, pritet qe sot qeveria shqiptare te protestoje per kete ofendim te leshuar nga ushtaret greke ndersa te veshur me uniforme ushtarake dhe ne pranine e oficereve te tyre, kendonin kengen antishqiptare. 

Eshte e domosdoshme qe qeveria jone te kerkoje nga qeveria greke dhe organet ushtarake greke te distancohen nga ajo kenge qe ofendon dinjitetin kombetar dhe ofendon ato qindra mijera emigrante qe jetojne e punojne ndershmerisht ne Greqi. 


***


Hajde tani e flisni per vende miq

gjakpiresit, plehrat, funderrinat

http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/inde...ate=Vlereso%21

----------


## DAJO

Ka nje llogjike kjo video ose me sakte ky trajnim qe behet ne nje shtet me te cilin jemi ne gjendje lufte.
E dini zoterinj si i ushqejne disa nena(jo te gjtha se 1/2 jane shqiptare) femijet qe nuk kane oreks?
-Ha shpirti im , se do te vije shqiptari dhe do t'a haje(ushqimin) dhe ty bashke!
Keto jane fakte .Ajo qe na ngelet eshte llogjika dhe llogjika thote keto jane barcaleta me greke.

----------


## Trimi81

Mbase na ndihmojne ca greker dhe filogreker ketu tek forumi qe ta kuptojme me mire mesazhin "vellazeror" te videos ne fjale :Lulja3:

----------


## Darius

Ne aparence shteti grek hiqet si i moderuar dhe shtet qe respekton konventat nderkombetare dhe te drejtat e njeriut si dhe te drejtat e vendeve fqinje. Por video te tilla as me shume dhe as me pak tregojne mendesine e mykur dhe ndjenjen e ulet te rracizmit qe greket kane ndaj te tjereve, sidomos shqiptareve. Une nuk habitem aspak per ekzistencen e nje video te tille. Asnjehere sme ka genjyer aparenca dhe pallavrat zyrtare te Greqise pasi me mjafton te shikoj realitetin e shqiptareve ne Greqi, menyra si trajtohen dhe si urrehen nga shtetasit greke. Ne thelb hipokrizia e shtetit grek vetem sa perpiqet te mbuloje urrejtjen e madhe dhe percimin e madh qe kane per shqiptaret. Thuaj ca ti besh hallit qe shume shqiptare u detyruan te emigronin ne ate vend pa as ngjyren e dheut dhe shijen e ujit mos ja provovshin. 
Akuzojne shqiptaret per njerez te pacivilizuar dhe te pagdhendur por shqiptari nuk eshte treguar kurre armiqsor me ate qe i ka ardhur ne shtepi (vetem kur ka qene pushtues). Jo vetem qe i ka pritur te huajt kur kane qene ne hall po ka lene shpirtin dhe ka ndare buken e gojes per ti ndihmuar. Kjo eshte vlera e nje populli qe fatkeqesisht historia per momentin e ka denuar te jete i varfer dhe te kete per udheheqje njerez pa kelleqe dhe pa kurajo qe te ngrene zerin ne mbrojtje te ketij vendi dhe te drejtave te shtetasve te tij.
Kjo eshte fytyra e vertete e Greqise dhe e grekeve.

Njerez te pacivilizuar !!!

----------


## saimiri-uk

> grekë të cilët janë duke kryer një maraton prej 50 Km për qëllim stërvitjeje.


Ne kemi bere maraton stervitje 250km ne 4 dite ne token greke. E dine mire ato qe ne e njohim greqine me mire se ata vete!




> kënge të tilla përdoren rëndom për të ngritur moralin e ushtarëve


Po ata te vazhdojne te zhvillojne homoseksualitetin e tyre pasi per kete njihen ne bote!




> “Tani që e mendoj kamë përshtypjen se e kam tepëruar pak” thotë Toskas


Si? Perpara ketyre publikimeve dhe qortimeve ai paska menduar se qenka teresisht normal rracizmi, deklarimet c'njerezore, ofendimet etj?
E ke tepruar por "Koka ban, koka peson". 




> I menjehershëm ka qënë edhe reagimi i ushtarakëve të lartë grekë, të cilët janë *shprehur* kategorikisht kundra këngëve të tilla


*shprehur*, cfare dmth shprehur? deklarim pa lidhje dhe force ligjore nga pas dhe pa ndeshkim moral ose profesional. 
Te njejtat deklarime beheshin ne France nga politikane dhe njerez rracista dhe ja vune flaken disa here qyteteve franceze. 
Durim te madh paskemi patur ne shqiptaret!!!
Shikoni sa mire futet ne praktike "ekzistenca ne fqinjesi te mire" "Marrdheniet e shkelqyera"

Hajde Baba Abaz Ali Tomorri, hajde!

----------


## shefqeti11

*Godo: Videoja, eshte racizem i paster; duhet te reagojme ashper*

15:50   03/03/07




Videoja skandaloze me kenget antishqiptare në gojën e ushtarëve grekë, duket se ka shqetësuar vetëm shtypin dhe opinionin publik.

Qeveria, ministria jonë e jashtme dhe ajo e mbrojtjes nuk gjen kohe për të komentuar shprehjet fyese që dalin nga goja e ushtarëve të forcave speciale greke.

Askush në Shqipëri nuk ka dalë të dënojë një akt të tillë që nuk bën gjë tjetër, vecse mbjell urrejtje dhe të kërkojë nga qeveria greke një distancim të qartë prejt tyre.

Nuk ka asnjë reagim nga zyra e kryeministrit, as nga ajo e ministrit të jashtëm shqiptar.

Nuk ka reagim as nga ministria jonë e mbrojtjes e cila tekefundit mund ti kujtojë Athinës se për një ushtri që pretendon se ka arritur parametrat për të qenë pjesë e NATO-s, është e pafalshme një një marrëzi e tillë.

I vetmi që është prononcuar rreth skandalit në fjalë është ish kryetari i komisionit parlamentar të jashtëm Zoti Sabri Godo.

Godo tha për A1 Televizion se është shokuar nga videoja e ndjekur në edicionet informative të lajmeve.

Godo e cilësoi përmbajtjen e videos një racizëm të pashembullt dhe kërkoi nga qeveria shqiptare të reagojë ashpër ndaj këtij racizmi.

Sipas Godos Shqipëria bashkë me Turqinë, e cila gjithashtu është prekur nga fjalët fyese në video, duhet të koordinojnë protestën e tyre ndaj një marrëzie të tille.

Sabri Godo terheq vemendjen se Greqia është pjesë e NATO-s dhe si e tillë kjo dukuri është e pafalshme për këtë shtet.

Nga ana tjetër, i pyetur nese i prek ky fenomen marrëdhëniet Shqipëri-Greqi, Godo siguroi se një marrëzi e tillë nuk mund të ndikojë aspak në marrëdhëniet e mira dhe në traktatin e miqësisë Shqipëri-Greqi.




Cudi, mos ket nje reagim nga Kryeministri apo edhe nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes  :i qetë:  
Bah qeverritaret shqiptar asnjehere s'kan reaguar por si pula te lagura me rrijn, vec per karrigen e korrupsionit jan keta.

----------


## Brari

kur ramizi po i dorzonte celsat e presidences sali berishes i dha nje keshille..
ki kujdes mos mbaj 2 fronte hapur..

qe do te thoshte mos u krruaj edhe me serbine dhe me greqine .. 

keta qe duan sot te rrezojne berishen nje ore e me pare.. i dine keto dhe prandaj sa merr pushtetin saliu i gjejne probleme qe ai te bej luft me greqine e pastaj po ata  thone.. e mo e shikoni malokun si na prish punet me greqine..
dhe ven vet e puthen me greqine e pastaj e bejne shkrumb shqiperine..

mos bini ne kurthin e mafies..
edvini dhe mafia e tij  sajojne cdo dite..

new 24 tra.. po na tregoka videot..

dihet se ku e ka hallin mafia e new 24..

te bejne 97 ta.. ku te munden e si te munden..

----------


## iliria e para

Po ky greku i fut hundet gjithku ku mundet e ku nuk mundet, ku gyxohet e ku nuk guxohet. Kjo nuk eshte asgje e re. Ja se cka bejne ne lidhje me zgjedhjet ne Himare, e mos te flasim per kishen "autoqefale" shqipetare..etj.etj. Keshttu eshte kur nuk kemi shtet as qeveri, por kem marionete qe nuk kan ndjenja per kombin. Te edukuar ne frymen komuniste, ku mendojne se jane mbreter dhe bejne si duan vet. Kan futur shtupe ne vesh dhe jane te verber sic duket. Imagjinojeni se si kishin reaguar qeveritee shteteve  tjera sikure te iu kishte ndodhur nje gje e tille?

----------

